# How to include Pivot Table and Chart in the body of email



## Bryan123 (Jun 19, 2019)

Hi All,
Please help me to automate sending of email from excel file. In the body of the email, I would like to include my pivot table and chart from sheet("Graph"). I'm using outlook 2010. Any help will do. Thank you

I found an example here but my chart is not showing on the body of the email.


```
Sub mailHTMLsend()
    Dim xOutApp As Object
    Dim xOutMail As Object
    Dim xStartMsg As String
    Dim xEndMsg As String
    Dim xChartName As String
    Dim xChartPath As String
    Dim xPath As String
    Dim xChart As ChartObject
    On Error Resume Next
    xChartName = Application.InputBox("Please enter the chart name:", "KuTools for Excel", , , , , , 2)
    If xChartName = "" Then Exit Sub
    Set xChart = Sheets("Pivot").ChartObjects(xChartName)
    If xChart Is Nothing Then Exit Sub
    Set xOutApp = CreateObject("Outlook.Application")
    Set xOutMail = xOutApp.CreateItem(0)
    xStartMsg = "<font size='5' color='black'> Good Day," & "<br> <br>" & "Please find the chart below: " & "<br> <br> </font>"
    xEndMsg = "<font size='4' color='black'> Many Thanks," & "<br> <br> </font>"
    xChartPath = ThisWorkbook.Path & "" & Environ("USERNAME") & VBA.Format(VBA.Now(), "DD_MM_YY_HH_MM_SS") & ".bmp"
    xPath = "<p align='Left'><img src=" / "cid:" & Mid(xChartPath, InStrRev(xChartPath, "") + 1) & """  width=700 height=500 > <br> <br>"
    xChart.Chart.Export xChartPath
    With xOutMail
        .To = "Bryan.Carpio@uk.qbe.com"
        .Subject = "Add Chart in outlook mail body"
        .Attachments.Add xChartPath
        .HTMLBody = xStartMsg & xPath & xEndMsg
        .Display
    End With
    Kill xChartPath
    Set xOutMail = Nothing
    Set xOutApp = Nothing
End Sub
```


----------

